# heads up on supplies at BPS



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

BPS in Pearland had some decent inventory tonight. Good selection of Remington, CCI and Winchester primers plus good selection of bullets.

Is it just me or are their gun prices a little silly?? Saw a S&W Sigma (pos) for $399. Carter's had the same one on sale for $269. I recently priced a little revolver at T's that was $50 less than BPS.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

BPS seems to me has always been very high on all their stuff

Charlie


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Very High , and if Carters is beating them then they are waaaay too high! Those brands of primers are pretty much available there most of the time, it's the quality primers "Federals" that they can't get!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Very High , and if Carters is beating them then they are waaaay too high! Those brands of primers are pretty much available there most of the time, it's the quality primers "Federals" that they can't get!


Federal uses too big of a box. The Remingtons and CCI's will pour into my primer feeder easier with fewer getting away from me.

btw...this is the first time I've heard of Federals called the "quality" primers.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ill start it. Federals are the most inconsistent primer I ever tried to use.. Dont use em anymore. 

Charlie


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

10 Ring has a ton of Federal Match Small rifle primers on 4/19/10, for those that like Federal. 

They also had a bunch of other primers in pert near all flavors/sizes and the powder shelf was pretty well stocked too. 

Amen on the Federals. For me in large rifle and small rifle - Federal Match and Federal Regular - are the next to last things I buy. The last thing I buy is Wolf. I'll take Remingtons, Winchesters, and CCI's long before Federal.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

"Federal ... the Chrysler of Primers!!"

The worst primers are the O S't primers. That is where I forgot to put a primer in the pocket before I drop the powder and crimp the bullet. Its funny how the powder will fall out of the flash hole onto every thing, but you can never get all of the powder to shake out through the hole. It is like it breeds up in there.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been overseas awhile. Is the "Great Ammo Crisis" over?

I've looked for .380 and 9x18 Makarov each time I come to the USA. Anyone know a reliable source at less than a car payment per box?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Starline on the Mak brass. Had it last time I checked.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bobby

I had a primer like that one time. I was tracking a bear that someone had shot at in Colorado. Some real rugged country. After not finding the bear and back at camp I ejected the shell out of my trusty 30-06 and found powder scattered everywhere. The shell in the chamber had no primer. One of my finer reloads. I call that one a 
OS't primer too. Funny now

Charlie


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Memo to Charlie, 

Next time you track a potentially wounded bear in the mountains, use store bought shells. :rotfl:

Once upon a time I used to drink and reload at the same time. Added a little element of suspense to pulling the trigger.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Levelwind

Ya know I have loaded thousands of rounds and where that one came from I will never know. I pays to be very careful.. Thanks for the memo

Charlie


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Ill start it. Federals are the most inconsistent primer I ever tried to use.. Dont use em anymore.
> 
> Charlie





Ernest said:


> 10 Ring has a ton of Federal Match Small rifle primers on 4/19/10, for those that like Federal.
> 
> They also had a bunch of other primers in pert near all flavors/sizes and the powder shelf was pretty well stocked too.
> 
> Amen on the Federals. For me in large rifle and small rifle - Federal Match and Federal Regular - are the next to last things I buy. The last thing I buy is Wolf. I'll take Remingtons, Winchesters, and CCI's long before Federal.


That's strange, Fed's are the softest metal on the market and rated the most consistent..i've had problems with CCi's win and rem and that is the reason i went to fed. match primers..not 1 problem since! You can get Rem,win.,Cci ,fiochi and Wolf readily available on line ANYTIME and Feds are hard to come by ..Very hard to come by ! I know ,I know They have the Military Contract...i wonder why? I know they use them in their own ammo too and these may be the reasons why they are hard to come by but i have not had 1 problem with them since i started using them ...i have tons of CCi's large and small pistol that i won't use if anyone is interested in them!


----------

